# Reasonable price for a Tormach Duality Lathe???



## CNC Dude (Sep 2, 2013)

To those happy Tormach owners, if you had a duality lathe to sell, what would be a reasonable price to ask? When I bought my used PCNC 1100 machine, the previous owner threw in a completely unused Duality Lathe. I literally cleaned the grease off of it!

I am really not into CNC lathe'ng, so all I have done with this lathe is a couple of manual cuts I couldn't perform with my dinky HF 7x10. But since I do not plan on ever using this lathe as it is intended, I think it would be better just to sell it all to somebody who could enjoy it better than a lump of iron sitting on my bench.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, my name is Steve Seebold.

How old is your Duality Lathe? What series PCNC do you have? I have had a PCNC 1100 Series II since July 2011, and all I can say about it is WOW. I love it. It's not a Haas or a Fadal, but it will do anything those machines will do. It just takes a little longer, and my PCNC 1100 didn't cost $75,000.00

I'm interested in your Duality Lathe. Make me a good price and I'll come and get it. I can pay you via paypal so you won't have to wait for your money.

I noticed you're in Texas. That would be a nice motorhome trip to pick it up. Yeah right. I spend $600.00 for fuel to save $200.00 in shipping charges. That looks to me like false economy.

You can email me at middaymachining@cox.net, or call me at 714-420-2453.


----------



## CNC Dude (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I too love my Tormach. For me it was my real entrance into the world of CNC. I built a CNC router before this, but that was more tinkering than actual CNCing. With the Tormach, however, I do not cease to be amazed on how well the machine performs and the stuff that I can do. 

It is a Series II which I bought in February of 2011. It was used, but according to what the first owner tells me, he did a pocket in a fiberglass pan and that was it. I believe it because this machine was in like new condition when I picked it up. The gentleman had also been experiencing some health issues, so he just did not have the energy to work on it. I do believe the unit had been purchased about two years before the sale took place.

If that's so, the duality lathe is basically 4 years old and some change. It had been completely unused, though. I cleaned up the grease myself! I will send you an email to the provided address and will enclose some pictures.


----------

